# New tank



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Okay so I am setting up another saltwater tank, this will make 6 including the 2 QT's. The tank will be a 65 and I wish to keep this one on the simple side. It will house my 7 benghai cardinals and an assortment of mushrooms, zoas and polyps. There is no way to put a sump on this tank, but I want a skimmer for it. Budget is around $200 and I want a HOB style skimmer. I have a few coralife 65's but I keep hearing they are no good, so I am looking for a suggestion for something that will fit my bill. Any suggestions?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

$200 is a bit of a challenge for a decently designed new HOB skimmer. If you can stretch your budget a bit, the AquaMaxx HOB1 is a good bang for the $$$ @ $240+HST. The SRO LX1000s is a great performer but @$385+HST. I've only used the latter and it's a great HOB skimmer.

IMHO/E those are the only two that I would spend my money on. As much as I love the Deltec MCE600, replacement parts are tough to get nowadays.

CoraLife skimmers are prone to overflowing. It takes a bit of time modding to get the most out of it. There is info out there but in an HOB application, you must keep an eagle eye on it.

JM2C


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I disagree, the cadlights hob works well and is well within your price range.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

teemee said:


> I disagree, the cadlights hob works well and is well within your price range.


Do you have a link or do I just search alight?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Do you have a link or do I just search alight?


http://www.cadlights.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=48

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's the link for the CADLight PLS-50, but it's rather small, IMHO, unless you keep your bioload really light or eventually get two of them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tom is selling the deltec MCE 600 for $250. I'm sure you could give him $200 and possibly throw something in to trade. If I remember correct I sold one of these units to Erik a few years back and he was pretty happy with it. Contact tom g and dax and get their review on it


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I loved the aquamaxx hob-1 the thing was awesome on my 40g. Easy to clean, well made, quiet.. no complaints.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Have you looked at the JNS HOB skimmer?

We can bring one in for you @ $199 by next Friday.

Example:
http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog...-hang-cyclone-skimmer-p-2800.html?language=en


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazingly similar to the aquamaxx hob-1


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

AquaMaxx is a "private label" mfg'd by JNS


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I will look at them all and decide.


----------

